# April 2010 Flashlights you bought this month..



## NonSenCe (Apr 1, 2010)

as prompted in last months thread. guess its time for a new "monthly thread of Flash-a-Holists battle against impulse buys and bright stuff".

as april foos day is over its time to ask: 

So What Torches Did You End Up Buying In Month Of April 2010.

once again i say none as its so early in the month.. but like previous threads verify.. i somehow end up with new lights by the end of each month.. (my guess for total this month in the end will read: liteflux lfxt2 and ZL sc50w and nothing else.. )


----------



## kelmo (Apr 1, 2010)

I bought my 8th E2e!


----------



## faco (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my Arc6 from arcflashlights, ordered and paid for 1 month ago. Not confident I would get it even in this month.

So thats my purchase......................


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 1, 2010)

Finally took the plunge on the Surefire M3 :devil:

I am *very* excited!


----------



## OCD (Apr 1, 2010)

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a Jetbeam RRT-0 with AA extender!   

Now the wait for delivery!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 1, 2010)

faco said:


> I'm still waiting for my Arc6 from arcflashlights, ordered and paid for 1 month ago. Not confident I would get it even in this month.
> 
> So thats my purchase......................



Ah, that's painful!

I have thought about the Arc6, and decided on the M3 instead, mainly due to the negative feedback that has been produced as of late...


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 2, 2010)

i caved in. already. i am weak.

Zebralight sc50w. 

i knew i will buy one eventually but i really did intend to wait for reviews first. i honestly thought i could wait.. but no. 

oh well ..there is only one flashlight left that i truly want now.. (the dozen "maybe" ones dont count!)


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 2, 2010)

Just ordered two Malkoff dropins to my Surefires: a M60LL to 6P and a M60LF to 9P...


----------



## bthrel (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a ZebraLight H31 on order, er.. backorder, should arrive in April 

Brian


----------



## Larbo (Apr 2, 2010)

Received my MKN SST-90 I ordered on the 31, was a few hours from April..


----------



## umc (Apr 2, 2010)

I picked up a Surefire Saint Minimus yesterday and ordered a Surefire LX2. What a great way to kick off the month.

We'll see how funds go for the rest of the month but I would like to get a:

Zebralight H31
Quark RGB
Quark Regular 123 (maybe a few of these, I really like them)
Quark Mini 123 (possibly)

ETA: Quark Maelstrom, if they come out. Yeah, I've been drinking the Quark Koolaid and I like it.

When is the Fenix TK45 coming out? I don't know how that's supposed to be different than the TK40 but it should be pretty cool and I may just need one of those to give the M6 a run for it's money.

Not sure if there was anything else on my short list or not.:naughty:


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 2, 2010)

umc said:


> I picked up a Surefire Saint Minimus yesterday and ordered a Surefire LX2. What a great way to kick off the month.
> 
> We'll see how funds go for the rest of the month but I would like to get a:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you'd like the Quark RGB...I bought it in March and absolutely love it! You probably know this already but I'll tell ya anyway, it's an area light, length of throw is minimal. Again, just a heads up.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 2, 2010)

Since it is so early in the month, I'm going to list the Peak, Atlantic Solid Brass I received from Bob Kastan at RMSK, Inc. today! I think it was the last one they had in stock, because after I placed the order the listing was removed. I had been looking at it for about a month. 

A Good Weekend To All, 

Chance


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 2, 2010)

SF M962 for my AR, and an E1B-BK!!! Whoot-Whoot!!!


----------



## wrencher (Apr 2, 2010)

Replaced my missing Surefire L1.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 2, 2010)

Ordered an EX10 SP w/Q3 5A. I'm on a neutral/warm tint LED binge now.


----------



## 276 (Apr 2, 2010)

MC-E pill for my DBS


----------



## umc (Apr 3, 2010)

Ronin28 said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd like the Quark RGB...I bought it in March and absolutely love it! You probably know this already but I'll tell ya anyway, it's an area light, length of throw is minimal. Again, just a heads up.



yeah, I saw some beam shots. My plan is to use it as a nightstand light for getting around the house at night. I've been using a quark 123 lately and a Kroma before that so I'll see where this falls with those.


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 3, 2010)

Romisen RC-29 Neutral
ITP A3 stainless steel


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 3, 2010)

Maglite XL100, great light.


----------



## CSI304 (Apr 4, 2010)

I just lego'ed a SF 9P with a KT4 via C to M. and put money down for Surefire M3LT! arriving in april 2010!? according to lapolicegear.com or not... I think it maybe a typo for 2011


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 4, 2010)

Not a single one. Even though april is still very very young I don´t plan to buy any. But you´ll never know......

Eric


----------



## aim54x (Apr 4, 2010)

Does my DX order for a Tank007 TK-703, a AkoRay K-103 and 10x Fauxton's count if I ordered and payed and shipped on the 27/3/2010 and am still waiting for delivery?


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 4, 2010)

Eric242 said:


> Not a single one. Even though april is still very very young I don´t plan to buy any. But you´ll never know......
> 
> Eric



+1
I already said to myself I'll quit buying light till next year but today just bought two lights. Maybe I need to have my paypal account cut.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im still waiting for the one I ordered in febuary...... maybe it will get here this month


----------



## experimentjon (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought three flashlights last weekend (after browsing CPF for the first time).

Fenix LD10 R4
Fenix LD20 R4
4Sevens Preon 2

Thankfully, I don't think I'm going to become a flashaholic...I don't think I need any more flashlights than these. XD

I had been carrying my Streamlight Stylus Pro (good light), because it was very highly recommended by Nutnfancy, but was just looking for some lights with a bit more power, but while still using common sized batteries (AA and AAA.) I hope these meet my expectations...and I hope they ship quickly to Hawaii from Lighthound and 4Sevens! I look forward to toying with them this weekend.


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my order from lighthound to be delivered (hopefully today) with a Novatac 120T and a couple of Lumensfactory dropins.

But in the meantime I couldn't resist to pick up a Laser Products Sure Fire 6P.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got the new Surefire 323LMG for my Mossberg 590 yesterday. Man is this thing sweet!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 6, 2010)

I've resisted lights so far, but I bought a multi-sink, a couple drivers, and some other parts. That's the problem with having extra mod hosts kicking around... Oops!


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 6, 2010)

experimentjon said:


> I bought three flashlights last weekend (after browsing CPF for the first time).
> 
> Fenix LD10 R4
> Fenix LD20 R4
> ...



Good choices of great lights! :wave:
But you are already in the early beginning of flashoholity. Now hurry to leave this place and don't read anymore about flashlights! It's the only chance for you to not develop a deep flashlight addiction... 
I had ONE LED flashlight when I registered at CPF slightly more than 2 years ago, and now...:ironic:

Regards, Patric


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 6, 2010)

ITP A3 EOS Upgraded
ETEK HID spotlight (this one's going to get me in trouble in more ways than one)


----------



## knightrider (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered a Ra Clicky EDC. Finally decided to grab one. It's a little out of character for me to get this kind of light, usually I go for more simple lights.

Had an old HDS awhile back and have really missed the super low level they have. So this was the main reason for getting a more complicated multi-level light again.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 6, 2010)

Ordered L2M gunmetal, couple AW RCR123, DMM, coin batteries and eneloop charger and batteries. I'd swear to myself that i'm good for now but just saw the mini cr2 is now available in al. Might pull the trigger on this one again. My wallet is almost going to  now. :mecry:.


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 6, 2010)

So my order from 4Sevens came in...man am I happy today, lol! Preon II in black, 123^2 Turbo, 123^2 Tactical, and the Mini 123 Ti. Still waiting for the AA^2 Tactical though. Also got an order of Eneloops (AA) and the Charger! I'm ready to fly now boys!!!

First impressions: Preon II is amazing, love it! Mini 123 is amazing, love it! Both the 123^2 Turbo and Tactical are amazing...Love em! I was amazed at how much more the Turbo throws over the Tactical! I knew it would throw, but holy moly!

It's dark out, I'm going to go outside and play with my lights, lol!


----------



## experimentjon (Apr 7, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Good choices of great lights! :wave:
> But you are already in the early beginning of flashoholity. Now hurry to leave this place and don't read anymore about flashlights! It's the only chance for you to not develop a deep flashlight addiction...
> I had ONE LED flashlight when I registered at CPF slightly more than 2 years ago, and now...:ironic:
> 
> Regards, Patric



I also had one _real _LED flashlight when I joined CPF: Streamlight Stylus Pro (at the recommendation of Nutnfancy's videos.) Thankfully, my other knife and multitool collections will keep my money away from too many lights. 

Only danger is that Lighthound is an awesome website. I very much want to continue to fork over money to buy stuff from there.


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 7, 2010)

Surefire M4 Devastator & Lumens Factory HO-M4
Leatherman Serac S1 (came as a package with a Charge)


----------



## sjmack (Apr 8, 2010)

My first Surefire showed up two days ago - a 6PL. I am extremely impressed, and about to pull the trigger on a G2L.


----------



## It01Firefox (Apr 8, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> I'm still waiting for my order from lighthound to be delivered (hopefully today) with a Novatac 120T and a couple of Lumensfactory dropins.
> 
> But in the meantime I couldn't resist to pick up a Laser Products Sure Fire 6P.



OK I got the Novatac by now, plus I finally pulled the trigger on that SF C2 that I always wanted and I ordered a Pila IBC.

I just hope that's it for the next couple of months.


----------



## McAllan (Apr 8, 2010)

So far Mag XL100.
Must be in any collection of weird electronic gadgets or lights.
Can't help wonder how it'll be received by non flashaholics over time :thinking:
The ones I've shown it to all had much trouble using it even though I explained it senses it's rotation as it got an accelerometer as in iPhone and one had even seen the demo vid in advance. Everyone still thought they somehow had to rotate the rubber switch cover (as it got a mark pointing at "Dim") or unscrew the tailcap  :hairpull:
The same people had no significant troubles using a typical reverse click design.


----------



## PCC (Apr 8, 2010)

After giving the MagLite XL100 to my son my daughter felt left out :mecry:so I gave her my trusty 4Sevens MiNi AA. Now she's :twothumbs again, and this gave me an excuse to buy a MiNi 123 to replace it! Order placed yesterday with anticipated arrival some time early next week.


----------



## SuReFiReRs (Apr 8, 2010)

Surefire E1L is on the way  Need a little brother with nice run time to go along with the E2DL! One Surefire just aint enought!!!


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 8, 2010)

experimentjon said:


> I also had one _real _LED flashlight when I joined CPF: Streamlight Stylus Pro (at the recommendation of Nutnfancy's videos.) Thankfully, my other knife and multitool collections will keep my money away from too many lights.
> 
> Only danger is that Lighthound is an awesome website. I very much want to continue to fork over money to buy stuff from there.



In my case my flashlights have kept me away from getting even more binoculars, which is my other addiction...
The reason flashlights has been the dominating addiction likely is because you get more quality flashlights for the money than quality binoculars...

I use to order from Fenixstore/4Seven, Battery Junction and Malkoff devices, but still not from Lighthound. But I have visited their site several times. 

Soon the annual break of the flashoholity will start for me. The light summer at my location close to the polarcircle means around 3 months without dark nights... Just imagine what a trauma for a flashoholic! ...

Best flashlight regards, Patric


----------



## JNewell (Apr 8, 2010)

new SureFire U2A with SSC P4 :twothumbs


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 8, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> In my case my flashlights have kept me away from getting even more binoculars, which is my other addiction...
> The reason flashlights has been the dominating addiction likely is because you get more quality flashlights for the money than quality binoculars...
> 
> I use to order from Fenixstore/4Seven, Battery Junction and Malkoff devices, but still not from Lighthound. But I have visited their site several times.
> ...


 
While our days here in the States get longer, we still get nice dark nights. I'd venture to say that even though there are fewer total hours of darkness, people tend to get out more at night during the warm summer than during the winter.:twothumbs


----------



## Bullet120 (Apr 8, 2010)

First post here.

Jumped in this month ordering a StreamLight Poly Stinger C4 DS for *free* off my department's uniform/clothing allowance.

Upgraded my 11 year old traditional Stinger and my Ultra Stinger with TerraLux drop-ins. Undecided on the Ultra but the Stinger is like a new light, amazing.

Never being satisfied, I ordered a Thrunite Catapult and then a LED Lenser X7/X21 that came with a *free* T7. These two orders should be here tomorrow. :twothumbs


----------



## McAllan (Apr 8, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> In my case my flashlights have kept me away from getting even more binoculars, which is my other addiction...
> The reason flashlights has been the dominating addiction likely is because you get more quality flashlights for the money than quality binoculars...



LOL! Me to 

Would really like to get my hands on the new Swarovski EL 10x42 Swarovision or at least just try it out. But the price tag 
Of course just when I'd bought the regular EL 10x42 I found out that the Swarovision was rumored although it was many months before actual release. Oh well. At least I got my regular EL at a very good offer which was almost half price of what the Swarovision now retails at - and also a good deal cheaper then the regular EL even now.
Btw. the Habicht 10x40 is also very recommended. Very good optics at an affordable price and enhanced 3D compared to roof prisms. And you have have it for yourself if you are to bring binos to a place with many potential thieves and hustlers as it (at least at a distance so you don't notice the brand) look just like your average classic/vintage binos bought for next to nothing at a flea market.

"Luckily" summer time here it still gets dark. I've bought a bike holder and a headband for my Fenixes. Will be great to really try them out when summer time really comes. On my way cycling home from family etc. at country roads with no street lights.

Very soon have 3 weeks of remaining vacation to spend. Might very well end up buying some lights out of pure boredom 
Lets see what I'll buy. One day I got to get a Zebralight H501 or similar. Sometimes I could have used one but for some reason I haven't bought one yet (everyone "has" such a light in their mind!).

Else I have my eyes on the new LED Lenser M series. More specifically the M14 or M7 (leans towards M14). Yeah know some here don't like them (because of their until recently only direct drives and resistor "driver" models) but the new M series feels very promising and they got some really great TIR optics with unique zoomable beam patterns you just don't find in a reflector light. Mechanical the quality is very nice too. Played a little with a P14 at a store the other day (yup, that's the old resistor variant but mechanically isn't too different from the M14). The only problem with buying one is that _I hear voices_ telling me that if I got one in the series then I got to get them all (M1, M5, M7, M14 - 4 lights!) :devil:


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 8, 2010)

-Fulton MX-991/U
-Kel-Lite 3D Large Head
-Maglite XL-100
-Bianchi Super B-Lite 2D


----------



## Databyter (Apr 8, 2010)

Illumina TI

So pretty I didn't want to put it on my keyring and get it scratched up,

But I bit the bullet and it is on there and being abused as we speak.

I'm sure it can take it.

My focus at the moment is on creating a sound system in my car. 

Wow! It's a lot more money than I thought it would be. This might be my last light for a while.

A steep learning curve too for re-learning all about noise reduction, speakers, and new amplifier tech etc..


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 8, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> I've resisted lights so far, but I bought a multi-sink, a couple drivers, and some other parts. That's the problem with having extra mod hosts kicking around... Oops!



Alright, I bought a full light now... I've been interested in this for a while and I haven't gotten a chance to check out anything like this first hand:

-WF-008 Recoil

It fits 18650 cells and uses a very different reflector setup; reflecting/refracting design and technology is a relatively new interest for me so this should be fun to play with. I'm not expecting the greatest quality, but it should run alright and I can swap the driver or anything if need be.

Hopefully I can hold off on buying more this month but we shall see... I might end up buying a pocket knife anyways; that is yet another new interest of mine.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Apr 8, 2010)

My first flashlight (as opposed to cheep torches and mini Maglights) A Dereelight
CL1H V4 3SM XR-E R2 OP. I'm more than happy with the 'light but have so many
questions.:twothumbs


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 9, 2010)

McAllan said:


> LOL! Me to
> 
> _Would really like to get my hands on the new Swarovski EL 10x42 Swarovision or at least just try it out. But the price tag _
> Of course just when I'd bought the regular EL 10x42 I found out that the Swarovision was rumored although it was many months before actual release. Oh well. At least I got my regular EL at a very good offer which was almost half price of what the Swarovision now retails at - and also a good deal cheaper then the regular EL even now.
> ...



I would like to try the new Swarovision, which is stated to 20mm eye relief for the 10x42 more, and is much better than the earlier of Swaro 10x42s. Actually I own a SLCNew 7x42 (the best in my binocular collection) which is great for eyeglasses and provides a stable view. The most used of my binoculars is Leupold Katmai 6x32, however.

To avoid going too much off-topic: get Zebralight H501, it's a good one! :thumbsup:
About Ledlenser the opinions about them are varying. But I find them interesting with the focusing lens system. I like the P14. 

I am still waiting for the two Malkoff dropins to my Surefires 6P/9P. Also I consider a Nitecore D10 SP Camo. And Maglite Americana Limited edition (three MiniMaglites in a box). And maybe a Fenix TA21...:thinking: 

Regards, Patric


----------



## tucolino (Apr 9, 2010)

of course the new mini quark cr2 in alu!!!


----------



## ninemm (Apr 9, 2010)

Bought #6/25 Sunspot D10. Love swissbianco's work on this light!


----------



## Ksailork (Apr 9, 2010)

Surefire G2L Nitron in yellow


Quark Neutral White 0.9 ~ 4.2 (head)


Quark Tailcap

Still waiting for Quark AA2 body to become available.

On perpetual wait list for Malkoff P60W.

Will likely buy Zebralight SC30w this month when the DW isn't looking.


----------



## Mdinana (Apr 9, 2010)

Sadly, I haven't bought a light in several months! Wait, I take it back, I did buy a cheapo walmart LED lantern last week, but used it one night and realized it's a POS that didn't help in my campsite. And I did buy a red filter for an E-series SF.

Why not? Just haven't been as into lights the last few months. Realized that there's nothing really catching my attention - the SST-90 looks interesting, til I had a chance to play with one. Plus the price tag.... and planning for a wedding too. Still want a SF LX2, but the price tag.... nothing real "zippy" since the quarks came out a few months back. In all, just not enough new stuff to make me feel I need it now! 

What to do?!? "Settle" for a light that I'm not gung-ho over, cave to a LX2 and ding the wedding budget a little, or just wait out the doldrums?


----------



## chaoss (Apr 9, 2010)

1. Nitecore EX10 R2 (my first Nitecore)
2. Zebralight SC30w 

It's only April 9th, right? :naughty:


----------



## COAST (Apr 9, 2010)

Nailbender P60 SST-90
Robert's custom Mini EDC SST-90
Quark 123^2 turbo

Thats all... SO FAR!!!:naughty:


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 9, 2010)

muyshondt nautilus




...and the spending continues....


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 9, 2010)

Bought a pack-away lantern by coleman and couple of stick on led lights.


----------



## Chicago_Ted (Apr 9, 2010)

My ordered Fenix TK40 arrived on Wednesday. It is awesome, and I'm very happy with it. It is running on 8 Eneloops I bought last month in anticipation.

I plan to buy another 8 so I always have a set in it when the other runs out so I can keep using it while the other is charging. lovecpf


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 10, 2010)

experimentjon said:


> Only danger is that Lighthound is an awesome website. I very much want to continue to fork over money to buy stuff from there.



I blame you for reminding me of Lighthound, now I have registered, and I know what such use to result in...


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 10, 2010)

After weeks of reading selfbuilt's review of the Olight M21 Luminous SST-50 over and over again, I reluctantly pulled the trigger on it at Lightjunction using the awesome CPF discount. I found the M21 cheaper on ebay, but why take the risk when I can get it from a reputable dealer? 

I bought the Olight M21 to replace my trusty 'ol Surefire 6P w/LED drop-in. Hopefully, I won't have buyer's remorse... 

Also ordered a bunch of AW 18650 2600 mAh to boost the run-times a bit on a few lights and some Nyogel lube from Lighthound. 

Now comes the hard part...the wait.


----------



## LukeW (Apr 10, 2010)

My shipment from 4Sevens:

Preon II (black/titanium)
Preon I (gold)
Mini 123 black
Mini 123 titanium (SOOOO pretty!! )

They're all great. I love the size of the Minis, but I'm not sold on the UI because sometimes if you apply a bit of pressure while twisting on, it will jump through low and medium and go to high when I was after low. Definitely not a deal breaker though - I love them. The Preon II in black and Ti is just beautiful.

I also got some of those emergency glow sticks (the ones that you bend, crack and shake). Good fun.


----------



## yatsunil (Apr 10, 2010)

just got my ITP A1 - love the UI.

Waiting for my Zebralight SC30.


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 10, 2010)

LukeW said:


> My shipment from 4Sevens:
> 
> Preon II (black/titanium)
> Preon I (gold)
> ...



I received the Preon II just this last week...in black...what a beautiful, brilliant light! The texture of it is amazing too, it's almost like it is rubberized, but it's not. 

I have yet another order with with 4Sevens, another Mini123 Ti and and Mini123 Al. Should be here on Monday!!! WOOOO!!!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 10, 2010)

It's not a flashlight, but in a related note I just bought a red Coleman Pack-Away 4 AA LED lantern with a Cree XR-C emitter inside. I bought it at Target and it's *perfect* for when I have a blackout, which happens regularly where I live.

Originally I was strongly considering the River Rock LED lantern, but I didn't like its 3 AA arrangement. Once I read about the Coleman Pack-Away lantern on CPF and saw in person how small it was in its compacted form, I gave up on the River Rock one.


----------



## PCC (Apr 10, 2010)

PCC said:


> After giving the MagLite XL100 to my son my daughter felt left out :mecry:so I gave her my trusty 4Sevens MiNi AA. Now she's :twothumbs again, and this gave me an excuse to buy a MiNi 123 to replace it! Order placed yesterday with anticipated arrival some time early next week.


Surprise, surprise! It showed up today. I'm happy again :wave:


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 11, 2010)

experimentjon said:


> Only danger is that Lighthound is an awesome website. I very much want to continue to fork over money to buy stuff from there.



Indeed LH is bad for your wallet. Was there last week to buy a Lumens Factory bulb for the M4 and ordered that along with a Leatherman gift set. Somehow there's an inkling in my head I'll need to go and order some more stuff sometime


----------



## strinq (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got myself a Quark 2^AA R2 with the prism set and a 1^AA body.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 11, 2010)

I ordered a selection of Fenix E01's in a variety of colours late last week. They should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Mnementh (Apr 11, 2010)

Tiablo Ace-G
Olight M21 to replace the one I returned due to a cloudy lens


----------



## ninemm (Apr 11, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Bought #6/25 Sunspot D10. Love swissbianco's work on this light!



Picked up a Lummi Wee NS with Blue trits yesterday! lovecpf


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 11, 2010)

Mag XL 100. Had some money left on a Home Depot gift card. The UI is growing on me but the purple tint leaves much to be desired.


----------



## rayman (Apr 11, 2010)

They only light I bought this month is the Mellert TL231. I want to build me a HID spotlight but it's kind of hard find a good host over here in Germany .

rayman


----------



## ninemm (Apr 11, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Picked up a Lummi Wee NS with Blue trits yesterday! lovecpf



Should have waited a bit. I picked up a Surefire E1B in silver today off eBay. :twothumbs


----------



## IneedLeD (Apr 11, 2010)

So two big leaps taken today..........
Joined my first forum and bought my first real light.
Jetbeam rrt1. Took awhile to pick it out of the crowd, but this site helped
my decision big time. Thanks everyone for all the great reviews
Got it through Bugout gear USA. Now its the waiting game


----------



## jacktheclipper (Apr 11, 2010)

iTP SA2 ELUMA
It's for the wife , as the U.I. is simple ( Two buttons ) and the AA batteries are also easy to find


----------



## 276 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fenix TK11 R5
Peak FR600A


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 12, 2010)

Just ordered an ITP A1.


----------



## bedazzLED (Apr 12, 2010)

This has been a really bad month for Wallet damage !

Peak Eiger 10280 - ordered
ZebraLight SC50 - ordered
LumaPower Signature VX - received
Quark Mini CR2 - ordered
ZebraLight H31 - ordered
Fenix TK11 R5 - ordered


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 12, 2010)

New Plug-in Rechargeable Aspheric Flashlight from DX, cost $48.00.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.33757


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 12, 2010)

Today I received Malkoff M60LL and M60LF to my Surefire 6P and 9P. 
Just replaced the Surefire stock incans with the Malkoffs. Now I am waiting for the night to try them more.


----------



## Vortus (Apr 15, 2010)

Just bought a Malkoff 2-3 D drop-in. Looking forward to it's arrival after all I have heard about them.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 15, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Just ordered an ITP A1.


 

+1, I also just dumped in an order for an ITP A1 in stainless steel based on selfbuilt's latest review: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/270917


----------



## PCC (Apr 15, 2010)

I just bought a Nite-Ize 3-watt PR flange LED bulb for my Fulton angle head.


----------



## OCD (Apr 15, 2010)

Not flashlights...but I ordered 10 lithium primaries and 4 protected AW RCR123's from Lighthound (which my wife tells me were delivered today! :twothumbs ) and a Shekor Li-ion charger.

Should keep my RRT-0 going strong for a while. :candle:


----------



## McAllan (Apr 15, 2010)

Despite the criticism agains LED Lenser on these forums I decided to try their newer M-series. M for micro-processor.

A brand new (by both means) M14 - you can almost still feel the heat from the forge. So new it's only available very few places. Got one with a very low twin prime serial number not far above 100 :naughty:
Even like the unusual way they write the serial number. In a fancy way next to the logo. Like saying "here's something very techy from a future far from now". (You might use it when You're doing some "urban exploring" on LV426 :laughing

Also grabbed an M1 while at it (single CR123A light comparable in size between an LD10 and a PD20).

Both feels like very nice lights and seems to have addressed the main criticism about a proper driver. Mechanically they're great has a nice quality feel to them. You could argue they're a bit on the expensive side being only XR-E lights but comparing to many other lights it's IMHO not that bad - and none with the great throw of the lens system. The M14 easily makes a brighter hot spot than say a TK40.

So guess some here just has to get used to the thought - LED Lenser seems to be in the game again :nana:


----------



## smu616 (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Surefire AZ2 - after just a short year and half wait for production lol
2. Surefire G2L in Black (didn't have one with the metal bezel)
3. 2 Coleman 3 AAA Flashlights (gifts for family)
4. Malkoff M60LL - cuz it was on sale 

and to think just when I thought that I had plenty of flashlights already.


----------



## post tenebras (Apr 15, 2010)

I finally obtained a LensLight Mini (after almost 4 months of trying to order one). This is my first flashlight of 2010.


----------



## digitaldave (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been on a a bit of a spree in the last couple of days:

4Sevens Quark 123
4Sevens Quark Mini 123
Solarforce L2
Solarforce L2M

Nothing major. The Quarks are because I wanted to check out some EDC options to add to my Fenix L1D, and the Solarforce hosts to compare with my Surefire 6Ps and G2 (although the L2M was just because I fancied having a 1xCR123 sized P60 host).


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 15, 2010)

I was not happy with the size of my 123 based light for keychain use. Here's the new Peak replacement (Eiger 10280) in brass with matching brass attachment:







I find the level 6 output to be almost to bright, but it still runs a full 50 minutes on the tiny cell.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 15, 2010)

preordered a WW(7a/7b) preon

fingers crossed to reach the 150 mark.


----------



## JCD (Apr 16, 2010)

So far this month:

Surefire L1
Surefire C3-BK
LED Lenser MiniTac
Lumens Factory EO-E2R LA
Generic Q2 drop-in
Some AW Li-ion cells


I'll probably end up selling the C3, though. It was an impulse buy, but I really don't need another one.


----------



## NightKids (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got the Quark Mini 123 yesterday, it's a great little light

Got a Malkoff M61 coming in so can't wait!


----------



## ninemm (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's a few pics of the Silver E1B and the Lummi Wee I picked up this month.


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, it looks like I'll be pre-ordering some of the XP-G WWs from 4Sevens (Canada)...I hope they get enough pre-orders to make this possible...would be sweet to add to my collection and my EDC's! 

Looking at pre-ordering the 123^2 and AA^2 (Regular, not Tactical) and the Turbo 123^2 + AA^2. Oh yeah, and the Preon II. Argh, there goes my paycheque again...at least it's towards something I can use and I love!


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 16, 2010)

one of those 2dollar ebay specials i heard mentioned here..
item number: 260528337267

extremely cheap fix. 

--and i thought i didnt have to buy any more lights this month now that i got the sc50w.. and then.. 4sevens hears my wishes for new run for warm tint lights.. argghhh.. preon2 is the one pushing me over. and then maybe minicr123 or miniaa.. or tactical quark.. ARGGGG--


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 17, 2010)

Malkoff P7 prototype. Booyah.

Now I need a proper host; it's living in a Solarfoce 3p that's not compatible with Surefire tailcaps and a G2 bezel. The G2Z tailcap will turn it on, but it will not latch.

This will yet be fun.


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 17, 2010)

I was seeking information about an olight m21 but after reading this forum decided to order a jetbeam jet-iii m (grey/warm tint). Ordered it 5 days ago at BOG. It's my first led flashlight, so I'm anxious for it to arrive.
If this is anything like my g-shock interest I'll need extra shelf


----------



## MWClint (Apr 17, 2010)

Peak Logan HA #8
Nitecore EX10 ramping Q5+clip
4sevens Ti Mini CR2


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 17, 2010)

Eric242 said:


> Not a single one. Even though april is still very very young I don´t plan to buy any. But you´ll never know......


I´m so weak  .... I finally bought one this month. I couldn´t hold back and snatched one of MAC´s 4th run SST-50 lights. But now I´ll be strong  :green: :sick2:

Eric


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 18, 2010)

I recently bought three flashlights (Fenix PD30 R4) and the TK12 R5 last week. I've left my TK40 at the side which is next to my car seat for a qik pull out when needed. Since my wife pondered with a gulp of awe seeing the handy size but blazing white throw of the PD30, I ordered another which arrived yesterday, its for her handbag ... I think she's "_*flashed*_" by me yet again...!!!

I bought 5 Nite-Ize holsters too which are really handy and snugged both at the hip and above the baseball cap. All these were purchased this month alone and I'm still waiting for a reply on the Eagle with 1000 lumens... need some queries answered first B4 i do the seller a service with my order and also with regards to the halt in flights due to the volcanic plumes blanketing a good part of Europe with England almost engulfed by it... 
don't wish to order and pay online immediately if its going to end up being delivered and received over a month's time... not risking away the days or weeks away with warranty etc... :twothumbs

Subsequently, I don't think I'm ever going to become a flashaholic either... but its fun with some EDC's on ya when stepping out with or without the companion wolf-size guard dog of mine and armed with a Leatherman Charge TTi, a Green [email protected] and a TK12 sidewinded by a magazine filled with 16x of CR123s!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyfire (Apr 19, 2010)

been trying out a thurnite catapult the last 2 nights (couldnt wait for the maelstroms any longer). very nice beam. heavy, but balance is good, better than the M1X. noticeably brighter too. for me, the tint could be warmer, the hotspot and corona are fine, but the spill is purple/blue! 

next month, zebralight H31! in warm tint


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 19, 2010)

Picked up a Fenix T1(tank!) and a Surefire LX2 that kicks major anus.


----------



## computernut (Apr 19, 2010)

I think I bought it in March but didn't get it on the thread in time. I got a Surefire E2DL using some birthday gift cards. It's now my secondary light when walking the dog. I really wish Surefire had made it single-mode just like their KX2C heads. The crenalated bezel is a bit too sharp to put into my coat pocket so I place a Maglite rubber bezel ring on the end with no filter in it so it doesn't block the beam much and it's easy to slip on and off. Nice and bright and the black HA finish is awesome.


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 19, 2010)

Pre-ordered a quark mini aa @4sevens with warm tint.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 19, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Ordered an EX10 SP w/Q3 5A. I'm on a neutral/warm tint LED binge now.


 
This is becoming an expensive month. 

The warm-tint binge continues. I just ordered a Jet 1 Pro v3 with a Q3 5a (I only have one EDC worthy 1 x AA light, an L1T v2.0, so that's my justification) and will shortly pre-order a Quark WW XP-G 2 x CR123 Tactical. 

I'm also thinking of an M60WL for a G2, an ET P100C2 with the warm Q4 XP-E emitter, and a high CRI Ra Clicky. But I'm going to have to seriously cut my budget somewhere else this year in order to come up with the extra couple hundred dollars that those will set me back.


----------



## photonstorm (Apr 19, 2010)

SF w/ SSC P7
Q MiNi CR2
Q Mini WW AA
Preon 2 

looking to add a RRT-0 before months end


----------



## Flint&Steel (Apr 19, 2010)

Olight M30 and some AW cells arrived today. Can't wait til dark!


----------



## SuReFiReRs (Apr 20, 2010)

SF E1L-> Sweet little single cell light!


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 20, 2010)

Surefire E2dl and a Preon 2 Titanium Black Edition.


----------



## timbo114 (Apr 20, 2010)

Novatac EDC-85T
Q Mini CR2 Alum


----------



## umc (Apr 20, 2010)

I picked up a Maglite XL100 a couple of weeks ago, it's cool tech but not easy to change modes in the dark. 

Still thinking about the Quark RGB as well as a Preon 2 before months end. 

We'll see


----------



## Ronin28 (Apr 20, 2010)

4Sevens Quark AA^2 Tac. came in the mail today...WOOHOO!!!

Now just waiting for dark!


----------



## ninemm (Apr 20, 2010)

Picked up a Jetbeam M1X yesterday!


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 20, 2010)

lost my Nitecore EX10 GDP *sobsob* so i simply had to replace it, decided to go for a Novatac 120P, it should be on the way now, yay.


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 21, 2010)

one more. 47s Preon 2 warm tint special edition ordered.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 21, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> This is becoming an expensive month.
> 
> The warm-tint binge continues. I just ordered a Jet 1 Pro v3 with a Q3 5a (I only have one EDC worthy 1 x AA light, an L1T v2.0, so that's my justification) and will shortly pre-order a Quark WW XP-G 2 x CR123 Tactical.
> 
> I'm also thinking of an M60WL for a G2, an ET P100C2 with the warm Q4 XP-E emitter, and a high CRI Ra Clicky. But I'm going to have to seriously cut my budget somewhere else this year in order to come up with the extra couple hundred dollars that those will set me back.


 
My first JetBeam light, the Jet 1 Pro v 3.0 just showed up this afternoon, and I'm impressed. Construction and finish appear top-notch. The emitter color and beam pattern from the OP relfector are very pleasing. And I didn't have a bit of trouble with the IBS. First try, about 30 seconds. and I was done. A: High. B: Low C: about 30%. The lightalso seems to have a couple of strobe frequencies which are very annoying...there might actually be some use for these once I get some 14500's and a charger...at least I can pretend I'm "Tacti-cool." Bit in a warm-and-fuzzy tinted way. So I'm very happy after 11 1/2 minutes of ownership!


----------



## think2x (Apr 21, 2010)

Nitecore SR3


----------



## csa (Apr 21, 2010)

Sadly nothing yet. I'm hoping to change that next month


----------



## Vortus (Apr 21, 2010)

My Malkoff 2-3D Mag drop-in arrived, and installed. I was going to call it a mod, but it was so simple, it's more along the lines of changing batteries. Very nice, very bright. A huge upgrade over the stock mag. I guess this counts as a flashlight purchase.


And my own experience dealing with the Malkoffs showed they earned the respect they get here. Top notch folks.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 21, 2010)

Surefire E1L


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fenix P3D Rebel


----------



## McAllan (Apr 22, 2010)

Quark MiNi AA and 123 Ti - in NW(!)  ordered. Shipped today. Wonder I must have got some if the last ones available as new.

Lets see if I have them this month because of all the trouble with air traffic here. Well my guess is they are. They're not further away than Poland.
Anyone know if there has ever been a NW MiNi Ti CR2 ?

I can feel the burn in my pocket :devil:. Something tells me also to the get Alu WW versions while I can perhaps also the Preon. The ordinary non limited can probably wait a month or two.


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 22, 2010)

Olight M20 R5
Eagletac TC20 Mk II
Thrunite Catapult


----------



## CARNAL1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Surefire C2L Centurion running,

1 AW 17670 Protected Battery, a very nice set up.

Also bought a Malkoff Valiant Concepts VME head. Filled it with a, 

Malkoff M60LL sitting on top of a,

Surefire E2E HA Executive Elite running,

2 AW RCR123 Protected 750 mAh Batterys, Very Sweet Set up.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## StuR (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG, let's see:

I bought:

EagleTac T10L
EagleTac T20C2
EagleTac M2C4
Olight M21
(2) MTE SSCP7 2-mode
ElektroLumens FireSword IV
ElektroLumens DeCree XPG

It was a bad month...


----------



## jerkeejoe (Apr 22, 2010)

Surefire L1
Milky Creemator
10 pack of cheapies from Home Depot


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 22, 2010)

Just ordered an eagletac battery holder for 2xCR123.


----------



## 42 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its been a mixed bag. I cancelled two Orbs Raws but bought two Quark Mini CR2s.

Photonly speaking, this has been an uncharacteristically sane year for me.

So far.

Mark


----------



## McAllan (Apr 23, 2010)

McAllan said:


> I can feel the burn in my pocket :devil:. Something tells me also to the get Alu WW versions while I can perhaps also the Preon. The ordinary non limited can probably wait a month or two.



As said then done. All MiNi WW preordered - still from Poland to avoid horrendous duty fee - duty and tax itself is fair enough but NOT the fees which goes to the carriers for calculating the tax/duty amount :shakehead. Actually US and PL prices are comparable when you remember you have to pay tax from US but not from PL.
Didn't order the Preon however. Though about it but you have to stop the madness somewhere 

Over the next couple of month I'll order the normal Ti and perhaps also Alu versions. But the Alu versions are the least important ones as I guess they'll be around for the longest period of time. As said you got to have them all


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 23, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I ordered a selection of Fenix E01's in a variety of colours late last week. They should be arriving tomorrow!



And here they are:





Click for a bigger image.


----------



## umc (Apr 23, 2010)

I may be done for the month now but we'll see.

I just spent some coin on 4Sevens site.

1 Preon 2 Titanium Black

2 Quark Regular 123s

1 Quark Mini 123

1 Quark RGB cool white

4 Fenix E01's (Thanks a lot Super Trouper) I saw your post and figured, hey, I should try them out, so I'll keep one and gift the others.

Darn addiction.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 24, 2010)

Just received my terralux lighstar 220 for gift giving.


----------



## ninemm (Apr 24, 2010)

Picked up a Whetstone EX10, a L1 Lumamax, and 5 Peak flashlights. I am officially done for the month unless someone has a Nitecore Magma or Patriot they want to part with.


----------



## sjmack (Apr 25, 2010)

I picked up a Quark 123, and a Patriot anno'd EX10 in the past few days. I almost made it through the month


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 25, 2010)

I decided to order the following this afternoon>>: 

*Fenix *headband *FX-HB*, another *TK12 R5* and for the convenience, the remote switch *AR102*. 


I chose my local Vendor instead who are competitive in contrast to another in the UK and or direct from HK. Worst option is to get it from the USA or Canadian Sellers... our Customs will slap us with another hefty import tax close to 28%. , next to that, there's another USD$30-odd bucks to add for shipment making it extremely expensive and the waiting too is unbearable coming from that end. 

Am looking for another contraption to gear up on my dog too... so it'll have two PD30s on either side or just one above its head... we'll see... how it works out.:twothumbs


----------



## McAllan (Apr 26, 2010)

McAllan said:


> Quark MiNi AA and 123 Ti - in NW(!)  ordered. Shipped today. Wonder I must have got some if the last ones available as new.


Got them today  Surprised by the small size. Now I see the hype with titanium.

They'll most likely end up being shelf queens anyway. Can be I order a 123 and AA in alu for daily use because of nice size - in addition to all the other versions I "need" to buy 
Wonder if the 123 has enough size to stay reasonable cool in high mode if used as a bike light with the Fenix bike mount...

Oh and they're not as bright as many other lights but with Q3 flux (XP-E) that was to be expected. Even the new warm whites will be brighter :laughing:
Not sure low first is my preferred order of brightness. But can live with it - at least there isn't a moon mode first (or at all).


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 26, 2010)

Got me a Novatac 120P (loving it) to replace my lost EX10 and also bought a Akoray K106 as a partial gift (making him pay $9 towards the cost) for a buddy to entice him into our world. I figure he will treasure and hopefully use it more as he has a partial investment in it.


----------



## rayman (Apr 26, 2010)

Just added a Thrunite Tikey to my list for April. This is going on the car keychain.

rayman


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have no idea what happened and now I ended up with

Surefire 6P USA NIP!!!
Surefire U2 LUX V
Surefire M3 Turbo Head
Surefire G2 OD
Fenix P1D CE


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 26, 2010)

Today I received three Quark Minis: AA, CR2 and 123. Great small lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, so I lied before. My fiance wanted a new Ti QMini 123 to send out for anno.

Edit: Also will be picking up two Ti Anno'd Killers by Photonfanatic. Maybe a special 47's too. We'll see.


----------



## sjmack (Apr 26, 2010)

The Quark 123 regular came in today, and I have to say I love absolutely everything about this light except for the UI. The size is perfect, the clip is strong and beefy, the clicky feels like it will take as many clicks as I can throw at it. BUT, I don't understand 4sevens choice of 'tightened bezel' modes. I can understand the 'tactical' aspect of having the tightened UI be Hi and Strobe, but this isn't a tactical light. They should use it on the Tactical quarks. This would legitimately be a PERFECT EDC light if the tightened bezel modes were Hi-low.


Still waiting on the EX-10


----------



## Dark Vapor (Apr 26, 2010)

Just ordered a Romisen RC-29 Focusable Q3-5C LED flashlight that uses one AA battery. Haven't seen any posts on this but I do have Wolf Eyes Krait which uses twe AA batteries. I'm assuming the RC-29 will be similar (other than output) in the beam shape. The small form factor, easy to obtain batteries, and the flood to spot seem ideal for my use on occasional monitoring of night road construction work.


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 27, 2010)

McAllan said:


> As said then done. All MiNi WW preordered - still from Poland to avoid horrendous duty fee - duty and tax itself is fair enough but NOT the fees which goes to the carriers for calculating the tax/duty amount :shakehead.



Smart move.

JetIII-m: $65 + $30 shipping + $50 (tnt carrier). 
It never was that much before. Next web-stop Poland


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 27, 2010)

this month

jetbeam e3p
nightcord defender
ledlenser p7
olight m20 r5

i wonder what next month will bring


----------



## OscarTheDog (Apr 27, 2010)

I bought The M6 and The KL6 with leef body. Here is a Picture OTD


----------



## rwasham (Apr 27, 2010)

Fenix e20


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 27, 2010)

*



**



**Surefire C2 HA Black from ElectronGuru, with a SST-50 from Nailbender. *


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 27, 2010)

Just ordered a mini CR2 to go with my A1. .


----------



## tstartrekdude (Apr 28, 2010)

A 1x26650 D36 host from FM(one of the last ones he got) and XR-E R2 drop-in with smooth reflector, guts for it from Nailbender.


----------



## Moka (Apr 28, 2010)

Ordered the Ti Iris from DGD, and a Lunasol 20 bought in the B/S/T...
A cool AU$1000 worth of lights this mth... Think I'll pull the horns in a little now :devil:


----------



## double-d (Apr 28, 2010)

NOOB here, just ordered two Solarforce L2P hosts & AW18650 batteries. Now need to outfit w/ desired drop-in.


----------



## shark_za (Apr 28, 2010)

The last month may have blurred into the month before a little, its been a little busy.

Leatherman S3
Leatherman S2

Solarforce L2P
Solarforce L2r
Solarforce tailcaps S3-S4-S5 
Solarforce 0.8-4.2v single mode
Solarforce 0.8-4.2v three mode

Maglite XL100

Fenix TK20 

Quark 123^2 R5 regular
Quark AA^2 R2 tactical 
Quark 0.9v-4.2v regular neutral with all other bodies and a clicky (123,AA,18650)

*Ordered not received yet*
4Sevens Mini CR2 
4Sevens Mini CR2 Warm White
4Sevens Mini AA Warm White
KD RQ spear clone

Probably one or two more I have forgotten about.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 29, 2010)

Got a Surefire 10X Dominator on it's way


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 30, 2010)

I am glad to try out some possible applications for my Fenix headband, arrived yesterday, flanked on either side with the PD30s on a cap.

Soon, the HP10 will arrive too and it will compliment further but I'll see how that option will offer when it arrives in under 10 days I was assured by the Vendor. I think the HP 10 (225 lumens) is soon unavailable (if it is not already as there is a newer model now with lesser Lumens...)

Will also work on the AR102 pressure switch for the TK12 R5. 

With the new Cyborg baseball cap...outfitted with 3x PD 30s...and my guard dog with a the same or similar setup...we are like mobile lighthouses on the move...hahaaa!!! :twothumbs 

*Here's my TK40 on the side of my driving seat.*






* The Fenix AR102 Pressure switches for my TK12s*​ 



​




*The Headband that is actually handy and ideal to have leaving yr hands free!!! *​ 



​

*Here's my current cap that stays in the car when needed and outfitted with only one PD30.*





*






** It will now be converted into this>>>> *​ 



​







​


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

I just bought these two, haven't got them yet.

ITP A3 EOS LED 80 lumens

Terralux LightStar EXTREME 3W LED 220 lumens

hope they come soon


----------



## ninemm (Apr 30, 2010)

Two Ti Killers arrived! Also picked up a Surefire M4 Devastator last night.


----------



## jp2515 (May 1, 2010)

A Surefire 7Z


----------



## umc (May 1, 2010)

Not flashlights but I thought worthy of mention; last night I ordered a combo pack of Eneloop's from Costco and ordered two Malkoff M61's. Seeing how today is the first I'm done for April. 

In review without looking I think I did some damage. 

Surefire Saint Minimus
Surefire LX2
Maglite xl100
2 Quark 123
1 Quark Mini 123
1 Quark RGB
1 Quark Preon 2
2 Malkoff M61s
4 Fenix L01



I think that's it. Who in this thread who has posted spent the most money this month?


----------



## Swedpat (May 1, 2010)

A few days ago I ordered a Surefire 6P Gun Metal Gray. It will later be armed with another Malkoff dropin.


----------



## Blinding-Lights (May 1, 2010)

I bought two lights in April
-MD2 w/ a M61 :twothumbs
-6PD w/ a M60LL


----------



## Marvinie (May 1, 2010)

In the middle of April I was the beginning of becomming a flashaholic.

And becouse it's so cheap I ordered a Black Cat AAA just for fun. 
But a few days ago I realised that I also want a real quality flashlight. So I ordered the iTP A3 EOS Upgrade.

(I also ordered 5 cheap $1,48 1AA lights at Ebay, but I think those don't count for a real flashlight.) 

Now just wait for them to arive to my doorstep in The Netherlands...


----------



## RSW (May 1, 2010)

A Quark Mini 123 will join my Fenix PD20+ and my ATP A2. I also have the ability to get for myself, using perk points, a Leatherman Serac 3. I can't decide if I want the Serac light or a Leatherman Skeletool. I may wait until Monday to decide and that will make it a "May purchase".

I'm new to the "addiction" and I'm slowly getting the lights I want, along with the knives I want as well.


----------



## SemperFi (May 2, 2010)

Marvinie said:


> (I also ordered 5 cheap $1,48 1AA lights at Ebay, but I think those don't count for a real flashlight.)
> 
> Now just wait for them to arive to my doorstep in The Netherlands...



Hoi Marvinie & :welcome: 

Would be interesting to know whereabouts U R "_vertoefd_" at.... who knows... it would be nice to get something organized where you can feel and throw out the power of your newly acquired EDCs (during the night times of course) while participating in *"'s avonds wandel tochten" *held in several interesting woody locations in our country.... 
Summer time is fast approaching and the best time to coincide burning your LED units!!! 

Other countries are doing it... R U interested to be part of this initiative *for **Holland*? :twothumbs 

Here's a picture snapped just about midnight... and its not that dark by the beach given the amount of lights emitted along the boulevard by the shore. 











​


----------



## Jash (May 3, 2010)

Bought this month...Nitecore EX10 SP (2nd one now), SR3, Quark 2AA Tactical, Qmini AA, Fenix TK20.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 3, 2010)

Purchased a few lights I have wanted in my collection for a while,two of them old tech. incans:

Pelican Sabrelight
Princeton Tec, Tec 40(yellow)
Icon Rogue 2(green)
Icon Modus 1
Also purchased two TerraLUX TLE-6EXB(Rebel) drop-ins to try out in a couple of lights.I have 3 other lights on backorder but I may end up cancelling that order as it is there is no word on when they will be available.Wanting a few items from Malkoff but so is everyone else these days! Definately a great time to be a flashoholic with so many interesting/innovative designs available!


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 3, 2010)

*May* is now open!


----------



## post tenebras (May 3, 2010)

In the last week of April, I received my ArcMania Extreme Micro AA (XP-G S2 version). :twothumbs:twothumbs

I seriously think this light will tide me over for the rest of the year. I didn't plan for it to be my EDC, but there's now no other light I'd rather have with me. It blows away all but one of my single-cell _CR123_ lights; I almost can't believe the power from this tiny light running on a measley AA duraloop.


----------



## SemperFi (May 4, 2010)

ZMZ67 said:


> Purchased a few lights I have wanted in my collection for a while,two of them old tech. incans:
> 
> Pelican Sabrelight
> Princeton Tec, Tec 40(yellow)
> ...





Like you did, I bought the *Icon Rogue* too (bourgundy black) and in just over a day or two to three I expect the *Icon Bombshell* to arrive... this I ordered for my wife. We are replacing our Jabra BT 530. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobjane (May 4, 2010)

ITP EOS A3 single stage for the keychain.

Arc6 from B/S/T. Really looking forward to this one.
Been lusting after one of these for a while but didn't want to deal with Arc's current issues.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 4, 2010)

Moka said:


> Ordered the Ti Iris from DGD, and a Lunasol 20 bought in the B/S/T...
> A cool AU$1000 worth of lights this mth... Think I'll pull the horns in a little now :devil:


 

Both drool worthy. 
The Iris is one of the best looking lights ever made & a classic Lunasol to boot.

Congratulations, exceptional pair!


----------



## CampingMaster (May 4, 2010)

I ordered on april the 29th from 4Sevens :

Quark 123² R5 edition cool white
Quark MiNi 123
Quark prism kit
4Sevens' Lithium CR123A (pack of ten)

I am very impressed by the design of the integrated clip, I will be able to use my Quark 123² on a baseball hat as an headlamp to free my hands because I will be able to change the direction of the clip.

Hope to receive soon my new EDC that will replace my Fenix PD30 R4 - the emitter did  for no reason at all - I am waiting for a replacement from 4Sevens.

Sorry for my english my mother's tongue is french.

P


----------



## sniper (Apr 25, 2012)

I just bought a Fenix E11 to replace me wife's Inova X1 that she has carried in her purse for years. I decided she needs a brighter light for parking garages, late night parking lots, etc. I'll get hers...but what'll I do with 4 of 'em?


----------



## tam17 (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you sure you've bought your Fenix E11 in April *2010*?:wave:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## tandem (Apr 26, 2012)

I had no idea at the start of this month that April would be Malkoff Month for me:

Malkoff M61NLL and M61NLLL from the fine folks at Oveready.

Malkoff M61 Nichia 219 along with a MD2 + high-low bezel ring, and a MD3 body and MD2 head to complete it, from Illumination Supply.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Klarus XT2C + Fenix headband


----------



## cstcyr (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got in a Solarforce L2 w/ a XM-L dropin so I can start playing with other P60 dropins and lego parts. This seems like the perfect gateway drug.


----------



## CampingMaster (Sep 6, 2012)

CampingMaster said:


> I am very impressed by the design of the integrated clip, I will be able to use my Quark 123² on a baseball hat as an headlamp to free my hands because I will be able to change the direction of the clip.
> 
> Sorry for my english my mother's tongue is french.
> 
> P


To complete my own post ( # 174 ) here is a picture how I am using my QP2L-X (Quark X 123²) and I do the samething with my QPL (Quark 123 XP-G R5). No need to buy a headlamp. I always have at hand in my car a baseball cap for that purpose. 

Because the weight of the QP2L-X is only 1.8oz (51g) this can be done easily. I do it also with my Quark Turbo X but at 4.7oz (133g) you can do it in an emergency situation because it is a lot heavier.


----------

